# A Question Regarding Male Guinea Pigs (Please Read).



## Halflife308 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello,
I have two Guinea Pigs, Patchy and Gizmo. They are Males. Earlier Today, Patchy passed away, this means that my other Guinea Pig Gizmo, may be subject to depression. Me and my family are discussing whether to buy a new male Guinea Pig Baby or Older Guinea Pig. I'm not sure about this, because they may fight for territory, as they were not from the same Litter. What should I do? Should I keep my Guinea Pig alone, or buy a new Male? Please reply. Thanks.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi hun. Am sorry to hear about your piggy! Hope the other one is OK. Sensitive question I know but do you know what caused the death of the other? Is there a chance it was contagious...cos you will have to think of that before getting another.

I am no guinea pig expert but I do know that it is hard to introduce males as adults and also that castrating a male will not make this process easier as it can with other animals.

However it might be easier to introduce a female. The only problem with this is that you will need to castrate him (i think!). For that you willl need to find a piggy/rodent/exotics specialist cos piggies do not react well to anaesthetics!

I hope this is of a little help!! 

ps great names!!!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im sorry for the loss of your boy 

You can introduce a young boy but im not sure on the details of this, hopefully someone will be along at some point who knows how to do this. 

Also as Niki said, do you know what caused the other guinea pig to pass away?


----------



## Halflife308 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Im sorry for the loss of your boy
> 
> You can introduce a young boy but im not sure on the details of this, hopefully someone will be along at some point who knows how to do this.
> 
> Also as Niki said, do you know what caused the other guinea pig to pass away?


I was not really sure what the issue is. My Family thought it was cancer or a Heart Attack. He was all normal, then a few days before he sat in his house lying down. He stopped eating and drinking. After we tried to feed him he wouldn't let us, so he became really weak. He could hardly move his neck. I was with him when he died, it didn't stop slowly, he was vibrating and breathing quite loudly then he just stopped.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Halflife308 said:


> I was not really sure what the issue is. My Family thought it was cancer or a Heart Attack. He was all normal, then a few days before he sat in his house lying down. He stopped eating and drinking. After we tried to feed him he wouldn't let us, so he became really weak. He could hardly move his neck. I was with him when he died, it didn't stop slowly, he was vibrating and breathing quite loudly then he just stopped.


Awww  poor lad. That must have been hard.  (((hugs)))

Maybe post about this in the rodents section, im not sure how often people really frequent this section, you might get more replies in rodents. xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Halflife308 said:


> I was not really sure what the issue is. My Family thought it was cancer or a Heart Attack. He was all normal, then a few days before he sat in his house lying down. He stopped eating and drinking. After we tried to feed him he wouldn't let us, so he became really weak. He could hardly move his neck. I was with him when he died, it didn't stop slowly, he was vibrating and breathing quite loudly then he just stopped.


What did the vet say? You did take him to the vet?


----------



## Halflife308 (Oct 18, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> What did the vet say? You did take him to the vet?


We were going to the night of his death. We had an appointment for 6.00. Unfortunately, he died at 2.00. He didn't reach it to the Vet. So me and my family thought that there was no point of bringing him to the Vet as a dead body, because it was too late


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss, I know losing a pet is hard 

Very young piggy would be best as they haven't gone through sexual maturity so won't fight. They become mature at around 16 weeks. Older pigs you have a much higher chance of fighting. When you get your new baby piggy, expect a bit of 'humping' and following around, they are just trying to figure out a pecking order, and usually older piggy will be dom and it should all settle down in a couple of days

I had this problem when Ginger died quite suddenly, and I got Pip from a breeder at 7 weeks and he is now best mates with his cage mate Elvis  I am owner of 4 beautiful boars, and I'm sad and read everything about them 

Guinea Pigs normally pass away quite quickly because they don't tend to show disease or ailments, and when you do realise it can be too late. It is a thing so predators don't come and eat them because they seem weak.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Halflife

I would explain your situation to your local small animal rescue centre, they will help you find the ideal partner for your piggy and can even bond them for you


----------

